# Lightest, most portable GOOD trainer?



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Even though I'm quite happy w/ my Kurt Kinetic Road Machine for indoor training, when I have to carry it a long ways to the team tent for CX races, the thing is heavy as a boat anchor!

Any advice on a (much) lighter and more portable trainer that would work well for pre-race warmups? 
(and no, not rollers- not portable enough)
TIA


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

you could do some curls with your purse to strengthen your arms so you could carry your trainer?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

You could go with a cheap mag trainer, as they're usually lighter than the fluid ones. Other than the resistance unit, a lot of the weight comes from the frame material. Kurts have always been built like tanks, so maybe a shift to a cheaper brand like Blackburn would get you what you're looking for.

Although, as has been suggested, you could just remove some of that makeup from your purse to lighten the load, nancy boy.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Rollers?


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

RRRoubaix said:


> Any advice on a (much) lighter and more portable trainer that would work well for pre-race warmups?
> (and no, not rollers- not portable enough)
> TIA


I got a basic Nashbar fluid. I think it was about $115 shipped. Works well for cross warm ups. This year I never used it once. Race days were pretty rain free plus I've been doing my ride around for a little bit warm ups. I highly recommend them.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Gripped said:


> I got a basic Nashbar fluid. I think it was about $115 shipped. Works well for cross warm ups. This year I never used it once. Race days were pretty rain free plus I've been doing my ride around for a little bit warm ups. I highly recommend them.


Yeah, we totally got spoiled by good weather in PDX this year. Barely got to really test my dedicated mudders!

Hmm, I'll look into the Nashbar trainer. I realized my KK was too much from the two PIR races this year- couldn't park in the same universe as the team tent. That was a long haul...
(Plus my wife might join me at an indoor cycling class that requires a trainer, so we'd need an addt'l one. At least, that's my rationalization! :lol: )


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Katipunan said:


> Cycleops trainer folds very easily. I don't know if it is lighter than the other trainers though.


Not particularly light. They sell a bag that can fit the trainer, riser block, and perhaps a few accessories.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmm- I see the 1upusa trainer is only 16 pounds... Might be the ticket! (seem to have good reviews here on RBR)
(Then again, I'd better see what the Kurt Kinetic really weighs- maybe it only *feels* like 80 pounds!)


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I've got the 1up trainer (I'm a weakling female). Its certainly much lighter than my teammates trainers. I use it mostly to warm up for races so I travel with it a lot. Its folds down nicely, is fairly quiet and pretty light weight. I used to train on it at home until I bought a spin bike. I also have rollers, but the trainer folds up smaller than the rollers (and may not be much more heavy) and I'm not coordinated enough to roll before races! Good luck


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I heard Cycleops Wind Trainer is good for this purpose.

Yes, it's loud, but you're outside anyway for pre-race warmup


----------

